# Solved: Upgrading from IntelExpress Chipset Family to Video Card



## sundancer

__Due to the Nature of the Gaming Industries Push for X-Treme Graphics Acceleration, I find Myself posessing games that I download and cant play because of the incompatibility of this Intel 945G Express Chipset Family, which serves those well who like to play Chess or Pong! I find it even more difficult to just shrug off the blatant ripoff that these On-Line Gaming channels (IGN) pull off when a Game is sold as a gift and they give a Product Code and a Download site to obtain without first running the system through the testing process to see if the P.C. is compatable. Once the product code is used that nullifies your chance of getting a refund ,and naturally, this is found out after game has been downloaded and is obviously not working.I found myself in a different Segment of I.G.N. being asked "Can You Run This Game?" Where they Disect your puter and tell you what Hardware is Lacking and point you away from there Website and slam the door! I have NO clue as to what a 'PIXEL SHADER 2.0' is, but its obvious I dont have it...Im Really hoping that there is some way to shake the Chipset Blues and upgrade to a REAL Video Card that can perform with todays gaming standards...when it comes to Computer Tech Talk< I might as well be standing on Mars, I dont know RAM from Push, Or Boot from Kick, its suppose to be plug n play...so Im at the mercy of the IGN gaming Sharks(lol) and appeal to whom ever might guide me to what Video Card would be Compatible, and if theres any other Hardware that might also need to be upgraded along with the Video Card.I know this much, I have a PCI slot open which is just below a Heat sink and cooling fan which I take to be the "Chipset Family"(sounds like a family reunion) I have $150 to spend on a Video card and maybe a few bucks more for whatever else might be needed to make it all work.Please Help me get this fixed as the game "Neverwinters Night 2" was a gift from my Son so we could play together O/Line..Hes in Special Forces Stationed in Florida and I would like to resolve this B4 he rotates back to the Big Sandy....Thank You :up: System Information *
Power Supply:::Bestec:::Model#-ATX-300-12Z Rev.:BD:::Output-300w Max. 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: PX721AA-ABA M7160N
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 678MB used, 2338MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_2A22103C&REV_02
Display Memory: 224.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4299 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/5/2005 14:38:44, 38014 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/5/2005 14:46:28, 830684 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-4763-280AA3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2772
SubSys ID: 0x2A22103C
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.​*


----------



## sup2a

ok we need to know what type of slots you have in the computer, besides the normal PCI here is a labeled picture of my motherboard, note it is an AGP board i will find a pic of a PCI express shortly, with a bit of practice you will be able to tell and AGP from a PCIe almost instantly apparently AGP slots are offset from the PCI slots and PCIe 16x are along side the PCIs but longer, the PCI1x are not even worth looking at but post back with the results, also if you have the book for the motherboard it should tell you.


----------

